# Natural way to replicate HSG



## jetheather

Hi - am new to this so....  after ttc for a year I got pregnant in Sept 07 with my DS, he is almost 1. At that time I was undergoing tests etc to work out what was wrong, I am CONVINCED I only conceived due to having a HSG the same month I fell pg. I have heard that conception rate rises after having a HSG due to it giving your system a good clear out.  

We are TTC again now due to the length of time it took before, and are already on month 4 and so far nothing. I am convinced there is some sort of blockage that is stopping me from getting pg, my doctor won't admit that it was the HSG that enabled me to get pg but I know it was!! 

What I want to know is, are there any more natural methods of unblocking tubes etc as the whole HSG thing was traumatic and not very nice. I was also thinking whether diet might have an impact, e.g. whether avoiding dairy might be an idea (not sure where I got that from..)

Any ideas?

Thanks, Heather.


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Hi Heather,

There are numerous examples of ladies conceiving after the HSG - a shame your dr doesn't know about them   !

I found a chapter in the book I'm always raving about ('The Infertility Cure' - Randine Lewis) which refers to 'mechanical' infertility.  Quite a few suggestions there so maybe you should invest in it?


----------



## kdb

Hi Heather

Dairy can thicken your cervical mucus, making it less sperm-friendly which is important around ovulation time.

BUT... there have been studies in the US which show that consumption of full-fat dairy foods (1-2 servings a day) can reduce ovulation problems [whereas low-fat dairy can negatively impact ovulation].

If you are ovulating regularly, then you don't need to worry 

http://www.womens-health.co.uk/Dairy-Diet-Fertility.html

If you're interested in diet as it relates to fertility, this website has a very comprehensive list:
http://waywardstork.blogspot.com/2008/10/fertility-foods.html

Good luck with #2!

/links


----------

